# walnut lumber deal on craigslist



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

2000 bft of walnut for sale on craigslist.

I'm not a big walnut user, but wish I were. Looks like a good pile.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dan;

Nice of you to pass these items on to the group. Too bad I'm a poor man at the moment, or I would be interested.

Happy Holidays.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

chip.. where are you/?? !!!


----------

